# BMW Titan Silver - stonechip help



## david330conv

Hi Guys,

Can anybody offer any help, assistance or advise about repairing stonechips / scratches and matching the finish with BMW Titan Silver paint?

Look forward to some comments, thanks David


----------



## kk1966

In general silver paint does not lend itself to stonechip repairs where a good colour match is required....or any colour with a high silver base content. It generally comes out darker and looks dark grey.

If you still wish to have a go then use the blob and fill method which basically involves a coat or two of colour in the affected area then building up with laquer unntil just proud of the surrounding area then wet flatting and polishing the excess laquer away.

For a better colour match you could get some paint from your local paint factors and apply it to the affected area by airbrush although this takes some skill to get right and an improved colour match can be achieved although still not perfect.

I have in the past with Titan Silver (titansilber) in particular had better success with a VW colour called satin silver because although a lighter shade this tends to balance out some of the darkening associated with silver colours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## david330conv

Thanks - I thought getting a darker finish was just me!!

a valuable note to all Silver Car owners.:wave:


----------



## bassologist

David

As per Krystal Kleen, silver is a pig to match, but depending on the size of the chips may not notice too much

have a look at this thread, see if this suits what you want

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127


----------



## Jonsen

I've heard that quite a few people rate this - http://drcolorchip.com/

Anyone used it on a silver vehicle? Mine is currenlty in quite a bad state


----------



## paulr

Krystal-Kleen said:


> In general silver paint does not lend itself to stonechip repairs where a good colour match is required....or any colour with a high silver base content. It generally comes out darker and looks dark grey.
> 
> If you still wish to have a go then use the blob and fill method which basically involves a coat or two of colour in the affected area then building up with laquer unntil just proud of the surrounding area then wet flatting and polishing the excess laquer away.
> 
> For a better colour match you could get some paint from your local paint factors and apply it to the affected area by airbrush although this takes some skill to get right and an improved colour match can be achieved although still not perfect.
> 
> I have in the past with Titan Silver (titansilber) in particular had better success with a VW colour called satin silver because although a lighter shade this tends to balance out some of the darkening associated with silver colours.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

Is there any update on this post. I am repairing some chips on my year 2000 tiansilber BMW. Is the VW paint still the best. (painting, not spraying).


----------



## paulr

Anyone?


----------



## Beemer 330

Id be interested to hear any updates on this as will want to do this myself soon :thumb:


----------



## paulr

Its very hard to match silver. Very hard.


----------



## Beemer 330

So it would seem from the posts above but what we want to know is how best to go about sorting the stone chips and matching the paint and if the product in the link above is any good?


----------



## paulr

What is it you are trying to do. Fill the odd chip, or do you have a load across the front.


----------



## Beemer 330

Just fill the odd chip. if there were too many I would just get the bonnet resprayed but dont want to go down that avenue yet.


----------

